# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  غاب مازدا وعطا المنان ..منتخبنا الوطنى يتعادل مع اثيوبيا

## مرتضي دياب

*تعادل  منتخبنا الوطني لكرة القدم في أولى مبارياته في بطولة سيكافا للمنتخبات  التي تقام بتنزانيا أمام نظيرة الاثيوبى ولم يظهر منتخبنا الوطني بشكل جيد  في المباراة وظهر بتباعد خطوطه وغاب عنه الأداء الجماعي ولم يحسن الجهاز  الفني بقيادة مبارك سلمان قيادة المنتخب بالقراء السليمة للمباراة 
أحرز  منتخبنا الوطني هدف التقدم في الدقيقة أربعه من شوطها الأول عن طريق لاعبة  مهند الطاهر وأضاف برهان لاعب المنتخب الاثيوبى هدف التعادل فى الدقيقة 31  من ذات الشوط وخاض منتخبنا المباراة بتشكيلة ضمت الم
المعز – مساوى –  جمعه ومصعب وخليفه وعمربخيت وأمير كمال مهند ورمضان عجب و كرنقو ومحمد شيخ  وغاب المدير الفني للمنتخب مازدا بسبب تواجده بالخرطوم والتى غادرها صباح     اليوم وهذا وسوف يودى منتخبنا مباراة القادمة فى الثلاثون من الشهر الحالي  امام المنتخب الكيني  
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*تشكيلة غريبة جدا و الله
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*تشكيلة 
وضعها 
مازدا
من الخرطوم
وله مبارك سليمان
والله هانت الزلابيه
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*اختيار لاعبى المنتخب 
غير موفق
تواصل مسلسل 
استهداف البطل
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*كابت السودان 
المعز 
هههههههههههههه
مهزلة
                        	*

----------

